#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Predict storage-tank heat transfer precisely

## maxim

If anyone has an article
"Predict storage-tank heat transfer precisely", 
by Jimmy Kumana and Samir Kothari - published in
March 1982 issue of Chemical Engineering magazine,


please upload.See More: Predict storage-tank heat transfer precisely

----------


## inzenjer

i am looking for

AboveGround Storage Tanks Author: Philip E. Myers

thank you in advance

----------


## Shahin71

Any specific chapter I can scan it and upload it for you. I have it in hardcopy

----------


## inzenjer

> Any specific chapter I can scan it and upload it for you. I have it in hardcopy



thank you for offering help. i hope that some have e-book. 
is it a good and useful book?
best regards

----------


## thorem

Anyones found this article?!
"Predict storage-tank heat transfer precisely",
by Jimmy Kumana and Samir Kothari - published in
March 1982 issue of Chemical Engineering magazine,

Thanks in advance,

Thorem

----------


## gusgon

Here you have:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

If you make a spreadsheet out of it would ne nice to share.

----------


## Ali366

Dear Gusgon,

Thank you for posting the links.
I got this error when I was trying to download the article:
This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.

This limit is reached.

To download this file, the uploader either needs to transfer this file into his/her Collector's Account, or upload the file again. The file can later be moved to a Collector's Account. The uploader just needs to click the delete link of the file to get further information.

Could you please re-upload it?

Thanks a lot

----------


## thorem

I got the same error please re-upload (ifile.it maybe could be other option)
Thanks in advance,
Thorem   :Big Grin:

----------


## gusgon

Here tou are:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## thorem

Thanks!!
Really preciate it!

Thorem

----------


## KP SAHU

I am looking for

AboveGround Storage Tanks _Author : Philip E. Myers. Pl scan & upload if any body has it.
KP SAHU

----------


## juan Andrade

Please Help!! I'm looking for the height to diameter ratio on tanks that it's shown on Philip Myers book, can anyone please uploaded the link or mail me the specific chapter.

Thanks in advance...

andrade_toro@hotmail.com

----------


## MarioDiazLagunas

I have it the spreadsheet, send me your email pls. 


mario_diaz_lag@hotmail.comSee More: Predict storage-tank heat transfer precisely

----------


## aragorn

thanks

----------


## panos

Dear Sir,

Thank you very much.

Panos

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thanks

----------


## cemasgallos

pls send it to me at cemasgallosmsv@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## yogacruise

Dear,

the link no work, pls give any link thanks you

----------


## amitrajmane

Can you upload the link again.

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------


## amitrajmane

Can you upload the link again.

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------


## ads19

Article available for me.

Send me a message.

Regards.

----------


## ads19

Article available for me.

Send me a message.

Regards.

----------


## ads19

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Amit

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,



AmitSee More: Predict storage-tank heat transfer precisely

----------


## Florentina

HI, 

can someone send me the file "Predict storage tank heat transfer precisely"by Kumana and Kothari...on the email adress florentinabotoc@yahoo.com?
Thank you very much, I need it urgently.

----------


## carlitos

please I need also this paper. I want to prepare a spreadsheet.
my email ccmmnn2002@yahoo.es
thanks

----------


## minhphuongpham

Check this link, register and download.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

